# Noradrenergic dysregulation as cause of anxiety



## miso1 (May 19, 2010)

This thread is about connection between disease "Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome" and anxiety /GAD,SAD, various panic disorders and depression/. I, personally have these desease,
for years have been searching for specific physiogically cause of "anxiety". I never believe, its just some personality trait. I make this for two specific reason, first, hoping to start 
discussion about how to deal with it, because, as you will see, treatment is very problematic. And second, just to make it like some memorial, I hope, in 5-10
years it will be clear - that this /noradrenaline-angiotensine alosteric receptors auto-antibodies/ is cause for non-normal anxiety. I understand, all of this can be 
really confusing, but I have no doubt now.

So, lets get started about what is "Postural orthostatic tachycardia syndrome" /POTS/: -as I cannot post exact links because of laws of this forum, pleaser just go through google and wiki

- for years mechanisms were poorly understood, but last years, new studies clearly demonstrates that there is specific cause - autoimunity. Imune system create autoantibodies,
which alosteric modulate receptors for noradrenaline and angiotensine /maybe others/. In simple language, noradrenaline and angiotensine receptors are defect, and not working 
properly, they need much more noradrenaline and angiotensine to activate them - these elevated levels of these hypertensive agents are acting as powerfull anxiogenic objects. 

here: 
Angiotensin II Type 1 Receptor Autoantibodies in Postural Tachycardia Syndrome
-as I cannot post exact links because of laws of this forum, pleaser just go through google and wiki - just type exact sentence in google

and: Antiadrenergic autoimmunity in postural tachycardia syndrome
-as I cannot post exact links because of laws of this forum, pleaser just go through google and wiki - just type exact sentence in google

- there are also muscarinic receptors autoantibodies...

The elevated levels of angiotensine and nor/epinephirne - defunct their specific receptors /for ANG, norepinefrine, etc./ - and as contributing factors elevated levels of this defunct receptors.
Noradrenergic dysregulation in depression thus is characterized by inefficient hyperreactivity to physiologic stress.
-as I cannot post exact links because of laws of this forum, pleaser just go through google and wiki - just type exact sentence in google


There is no specific treatment, theoreticaly, one can use imunosupresants but, generally treatment of POTS is still nowadays about beta-blockers, fludrocortisone - medications 
specifically targeting symptoms of POTS not cause of it. I tried various self-treatment methods even imunosupresants, I will post experiences about all of them later.

I will post it on some other forums too.


----------

